# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  short-term rental sex doll service

## qiouxdoll

It should be safe.There is a sharing economy in China. *Sex doll* is included.To address the obvious hygiene concerns, users are allowed to remove the lower half of the doll so that it can be retained for the next use, when a new upper half is due to be delivered.

----------

